# winch rebuild?



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

can you rebuild or take apart and clean a winch? mine on my brute played out. all it does is click. kinda like its locked up. i replaced the solenoid because thats what i thought it was but it wasnt. thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

you can and should take them apart from time to time to clean them out and regrease them.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i am in the same boat as you my friend.
kind of hard to plow without a winch. usually i can get it to work buy switching back and forth from free spool to spool. BUT, i JUST got done plowing for the last time i think. i had to use a ratchet strap to get it back to the shed...

good thing WARN has a warranty!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I had a problem with mine out on the trail. It would not kick in and out from the manuel lever. took it apart and the littlie metal plate under the switch was out of alignmentand had mud in it, so i cleaned it put it back in place and put back together. works fine now I take the switch off every other oil change and clean it out . never had any problems with the guts of it.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

by switch do you mean the end where the cap comes off or whatever? ive had it for 3 years so i guess i got my money worth anyway. i did find the motor for 8 bucks but id hate to buy it and it not be the problem.


----------

